# How Was Your Worship Service Today?



## Marrow Man (Feb 15, 2009)

How was everyone's morning worship service today? What did your pastor preach on? Any good psalms or hymns you'd like to mention?

I preached on 1 Samuel 6:10-18, in which the two milk cows carry the ark of the Lord back to Israel. Some points in the passage:

1) The Lord shows His superiority in overcoming the schemes of the Philistines designed to limit Him and deny His power.

2) Promises of repentance, reconciliation, and restoration are held forth by God. The glory that had departed from Israel had now returned in the most unusual sort of way.

3) The cows serve as a powerful witness to highlight the foolishness of selfish man-centered sin. They alone do what we should always do -- head straightway from enemy territory to the land of promise, never straying to the left or two the right. The return of the glory becomes more important than life or offspring (they left their calves and were sacrificed upon reaching Beth-shemesh). In a sense, they are the very opposite of Eli, who loved his sons more than God. And they are an instructive reminder to Christians, who are called to present their bodies as living and holy sacrifices unto the Lord as their spiritual act of worship (Romans 12:1).

4) The Philistine lords were witnesses to all of the events, but yet they left the place of glory and returned to Ekron. There was no repentance in the face of death, disease, and defeat, only a return the way things were before the encounter with the Lord.

5) The residents of Beth-shemesh received a joyous, unexpected blessing. As they labored in the fields, they raised up their eyes, saw the return of the glory to Israel, and they were glad.

I exhorted those who had grown weary in their Christian walk to rise above their labors and lift their eyes to behold the glory of the Lord set before them in Christ Jesus. To those who made excuses about repentance, I reminded them of the enormous mercies of our heavenly Father found in Christ, and I pointed them to this quote from Jonathan Edwards' "Pardon for the Greatest Sinners":



> If we truly come to God for mercy, the greatness of our sin will be no impediment to pardon. ... The proper use of this subject is, to encourage sinners whose consciences are burdened with a sense of guilt, immediately to go to God through Christ for mercy. If you go in [this manner], the arms of mercy are open to embrace you. You need not be at all the more fearful of coming because of your sins, let them be ever so black. If you had as much guilt lying on each of your souls as all the wicked men in the world, and all the damned souls in hell; yet if you come to God for mercy, sensible of your own vileness, and seeking pardon only through the free mercy of God in Christ, you would not need to be afraid; the greatness of your sins would be no impediment to your pardon. Therefore, if your souls be burdened, and you are distressed for fear of hell, you need not bear that burden and distress any longer. If you are but willing, you may freely come and unload yourselves, and cast all your burdens on Christ, and rest in him.


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2009)

A good sermon about rejecting the corner stone. He actually made the point that Israel shouldn't be considered special anymore. A strong, repeated emphasis on being totally guiltless before God due to His son, so we should approach the Throne boldly.

Expanded on the parable of the people leasing the vineyard, and who killed and shamed all the representatives of the owner. And what happened to those renters.

Fairly good choice of hymns, but I'd still like a Psalm or two on occasion.

Also the announcement that two of our good friends are getting married, and that's part of the Gospel as well, if you think about it. The young man's mom came out from RI for the party to celebrate the engagement, and I was heartened that she told after the sermon that she really enjoyed it.

To those who remember my prayer request from a couple weeks ago about a mother and father dying within a few weeks of each other, the girl that got engaged is one of their daughters, so it made the day all the more healing and joyful.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 15, 2009)

A charming sermon on the meaning of the death of Christ and how limited atonement is a blasphemous modern idea, and that when you find two extremes on a position in scripture, it is the wise and proper thing to do to just affirm them both while claiming "I don't know how they work", and that the idea that there might be an "elect" or "chosen people" of God is a dangerous idea that motivated people like Hitler to commit acts of evil, and that if you believe man can't save themselves, then you have no reason to go out and preach the gospel.


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2009)

Dude


----------



## Richard King (Feb 15, 2009)

ours was a blessing but certainly not exactly joyous.
our old testament verses were about David giving Saul yet another break by taking his spear and some water from his bedside when he could have killed him. It made me wonder how far we should go in revolting against bad leaders. Still thinking.
then there was this:

We have a young couple that has struggled for a year to keep their newborn alive.
this child has had heart operations and so many close calls, and now that it seems he is going to make it...the young mother has what doctors think is lung cancer.
I praise God that our church can be there to go through this with them but it weighs on the heart when these things happen.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> A charming sermon on the meaning of the death of Christ and how limited atonement is a blasphemous modern idea, and that when you find two extremes on a position in scripture, it is the wise and proper thing to do to just affirm them both while claiming "I don't know how they work", and that the idea that there might be an "elect" or "chosen people" of God is a dangerous idea that motivated people like Hitler to commit acts of evil, and that if you believe man can't save themselves, then you have no reason to go out and preach the gospel.



Was he talking about how these ideas are heretical or was he endorsing them?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a good time of worship and fellowship this morning. We were blessed with more visitors as we continue to count down the weeks until we are in our building (D.V., our first worship service in the building will be April 5!). I preached on 2 Kings 15 and 16, _"Rollin' Downhill."_ The story is about Israel and Judah continuing to roll faster and faster toward judgment. We looked at:

1. The Bad Sound (of Israel as she runs toward destruction, like a motor right before it seizes up) - 2 Kings 15:8-31

Within that, we see the certainty of God's Word coming to pass (15:12) "and so it came to pass," with the same kind of factual certainty as the evening news. We also see the results of the seminal sin of Jeroboam the son of Nebat, as its poison and death is seen 200 years later. We must consider how our own sin can have such devastating consquences. (In God's Providence, we read 1 Tim. 4 as our Scripture reading, and 1 Tim. 4:16 is especially applicable here.

2. The Bad Sight (of Ahaz, as he seeks for love and safety in idols) - 2 Kings 16:1-9

Turning back to Judah, we hope for better news, but are quickly disappointed. Ahaz is wicked, personally participating in false worship (16:4) and seeking safety in Molech. Especially sobering is Ahaz' hope in Molech and Assyria for relief from the attacks of Israel and Syria, when we know that God told Ahaz to trust Him. Isaiah 7 is a shock to our system as we read 2 Kings 16! We would do well to ask ourselves where we seek help when trouble comes to us (parenting, marriage, church, etc.) - in our own wisdom, or in the Lord?

3. The Bad Smell (of rotten worship proffered by Ahaz) - 2 Kings 16:10-18

Ahaz seeks to broaden his horizons and be more cosmopolitan in his worship by transplanting a Syrian altar. The author of Kings makes it clear by the description that Ahaz is a second Jeroboam (the son of Nebat). At the same time, Ahaz discards the good food of the worship of the living and true God, and the man who is _supposed_ to guard worship (Uriah the priest) shows himself a coward and a lackey. How far Israel has fallen from the days of Elijah!

*[FONT=&quot]CONCLUSION[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: Is there any hope? Hope comes in the oddest of places – in the punishment of Israel, the death of Ahaz. But also in the glimpse of Hezekiah, in how God can bring good out of evil, and restore the years that the locusts have eaten[/FONT].

We enjoyed singing "Praise My Soul, the King of Heaven," We Bow Down, "I Love Thy Kingdom Lord" and "O God to Us Show Mercy."

It was our second to last week of Sunday school (the quarter ends 2/22). A good morning, and now I am looking forward to a good evening together.

I don't know if anyone else does this, but I have found it profitable - to take 15 minutes or so of unscripted questions in the evening. Sometimes on the sermon, often on the intersection of faith and politics/society, sometimes on theological issues.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 15, 2009)

sjonee said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > A charming sermon on the meaning of the death of Christ and how limited atonement is a blasphemous modern idea, and that when you find two extremes on a position in scripture, it is the wise and proper thing to do to just affirm them both while claiming "I don't know how they work", and that the idea that there might be an "elect" or "chosen people" of God is a dangerous idea that motivated people like Hitler to commit acts of evil, and that if you believe man can't save themselves, then you have no reason to go out and preach the gospel.
> ...



I don't go to a Reformed church. He was speaking against limited atonement.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 15, 2009)

The sermon today was on 1 Tim. 2:9, 10. It was very good. One thing that I appreciate is that our pastor is very funny but doesn't go out of his way to tell jokes or little stories that waste time. He honors the Lord, is focused on the text, yet is hilarious. It's very refreshing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2009)

My Pastor recently began preaching through Mark and today was the story of the Leper in Chapter one. Also the OT lesson was from Leviticus 14.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 15, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > steven-nemes said:
> ...



Brother, with all due sincerity, I would strongly recommend that you run, don't walk, as fast as you can from such ungodly teaching.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Brother, with all due sincerity, I would strongly recommend that you run, don't walk, as fast as you can from such ungodly teaching.



I agree with you 100%. There is a presbyterian church near my house I would love so much to join; but my parents are not in favor of me doing so. It stinks.


----------



## jambo (Feb 15, 2009)

We are midway through a 12 week series on James and today dealt with chapter 3 the tongue. One of our own members preached and he was truly excellent. He is a recently retired man who just joined us in the autumn and this was the first time I have heard him preach and I feel as a congregation we are blessed in having another gifted speaker in our midst. 

Our evening service was a communion service taken by another one of our members. He too was excellent. I felt today from both services that my soul has been fed, that I have been challenged regarding just how authentic is my faith, and I have felt again in awe as I considered the anguish and love of my Saviour for his church.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 15, 2009)

Preaching on God's order in creation from Ephesians 5:22ff, currently focusing on vv 22-24. I'll share a little that I shared with a friend earlier today.
I'm amazed at how pressured I felt today. It was like a worldly oppression not to teach forcefully on the submission of women to men (Eph 5:22-24). It's so confrontational with culture that it almost seemed as if someone was screaming in my ear, "You know this can't be true!" But God sustained me and I was able to articulate what I had prepared clearly, I think. In fact, I think that the pressure I felt probably helped to humble me and dislodge any anger I might have toward this situation. I do get a bit bent about what has happened to our families in light of feminism's conspiracy with depravity. Instead, if I can judge correctly, I think I came off more compassionate, yet still passionate, about family and marriage, combining the need for men to lead with the need for women to submit and how glorious it is when both embrace the order of God's creation. God knows. May I be faithful to Him. 
My wife later told me that she was in tow through the whole sermon, and very convicted. May God accomplish His purposes in our hearts, for His glory.

This is sermon 4 in a series on God's order that will end in 4 more weeks. Next week will be another one on the godly wife, then on to the godly husband. But I've been picking on the husbands in each sermon on wives anyway. 

We sang Psalms 1 and 4, along with a couple of hymns. After the sermon we enjoyed a meal together. Fellowship and worship with God's people is truly a priceless treasure.


----------



## jambo (Feb 15, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, with all due sincerity, I would strongly recommend that you run, don't walk, as fast as you can from such ungodly teaching.
> ...



I know we want to be obedient to parents and mindful not to cause any unnecessary upset. And although I would seriously consider all options and say that changing church is a very serious matter that needs to be carefully thought through. I would say you need to live by your convictions rather than what others may expect of you. I realise it may cause upset with your parents but you need to live by your principles. You need to be fed, encouraged, taught, nourished, challenged. In your current church you may find you are frustrated, maybe angered, maybe present in body but not really present in mind or heart.

I would move sharpish.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 15, 2009)

It is interesting however how he described Christ's atonement (my pastor): that it is sufficient to save anyone, but efficient only for those who believe. It may be I misunderstand something somewhere, but _that's limited atonement_, is it not?

-----Added 2/15/2009 at 06:43:19 EST-----



jambo said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



True, and I told that to my mother, but they seem to disagree on other grounds...


----------



## lynnie (Feb 15, 2009)

"Dude" is right. With that look on Hurleys face when the dynamite blew up in that nasty guy's hand.

Sympathy to you.


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 15, 2009)

We had a recent graduate of Westminster Seminary, who is interning at our church preach today. He preached on 2 Samuel 6:1-15.

He spoke of how the Israelites dishonored the Lord in bringing the ark back on an ox cart instead of being carried by priests. And David had given approval to it, though he knew the law. David's fear of the Lord's holiness when the man was struck dead when he touched the ark, and David's finally coming to his senses on the Nature of God, when the ark makes it's final trip into Jerusalem, preceded by the sacrifice of an oxen. Too few of us take the Lord's holiness seriously, and the Church needs to worship the Lord in fear and reverence.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 15, 2009)

I got off to a troubled start when I heard Ruling Elder say in SS that he thought there were some things God ordained to happen for a purpose, and some things He just allowed to happen that were inconsequential. Ugh. But then we sang some great hymns, and a Psalm, which was what the sermon was on; Psalm 8, and it was a good one. It was a day of worship.

But the OP really made my day, because on the way to worship we listened to a Barnhouse sermon on those whom God had slain in the OT, and of course, Uzzah was one of those. In the course of expositing that event, he spoke of the cattle as well, Tim, and made mention of the fact that they were "lowing as they went", which is a beautiful picture of exactly what your sermon declared. They left behind their newborn calves, which their natures would normally move them to be busy licking clean and caring for, to do the more important work of serving God as He had called them to, and were so happy in doing so that they were singing along the way. When I heard it, the tears welled up, and to hear of another preaching on the same subject affirms for me the Spirit's purpose in showing me an important truth by it. Thank you for that.

PS Noticed much later that Ian and I had posted at the same time on the same passage, which was the same as what Tim had preached on. How's that for the Spirit working all things together to edify His people? Too cool!


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 15, 2009)

Our pastor preached a sermon on 1 Peter 3:15, as he has been going through the letter for several months now. Today's sermon focused on our need in todays climate, as in the climate of the original hearers of the letter, to be prepared when asked to give an account of the hope that is within us. The primary points of his sermon addressed 1) our duty to sanctify Christ as Lord in our hearts, first and foremost (he preached on that part of the verse last week); 2) the nature and solidity of our certain hope; 3) our duty to be truthful and plainspoken in talking about salvation and the human condition; 4) our need to reject pre-packaged scripts for apologetics, as they fail to match situations we naturally come into, and if we rely upon them we often fail to be able to give reason when situations for conversation arise; and 5) the overall requirement that all this be done with gentleness and honor of the persons to whom we are speaking. A lot to pack into 45 minutes, but well worth it.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2009)

Our church was devasted with sickness. Had 2/3s of the congregation missing. Slim pickens.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 15, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Brother, with all due sincerity, I would strongly recommend that you run, don't walk, as fast as you can from such ungodly teaching.
> ...



Ah, I did not realize you were still under your parents' roof. Forgive me for sowing any unnecessary discord if that is what I have done.

If it is any encouragement, we have a young man (17) who just started worshipping with us. He is from a Roman Catholic background but had his eyes opened after reading the Bible and the Reformers. His grandmother is very pro-RC (anti-protestant?), but she tolerates him attending our church. Maybe the Lord will move the hearts of your parents in a similar way.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2009)

All of our farmers were off to some tractor/farm show in Ohio, so we were less, but joyful. I picked TWO stinker hymns that no one could sing...

But, I was able to finish up my six part series on the basics of the gospel with, what I think, was a pretty sound call for trusting in God's sovereignty over salvation even as we preach Christ and Him crucified.

No one attacked me afterward, so I guess the poor hymn choices on my part were politely overlooked by a gracious people!


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...


I am praying for this! Thank you


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2009)

> i picked two stinker hymns that no one could sing...



delegate ;-)


----------



## Herald (Feb 15, 2009)

jambo said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



If Steven is not of age he is under the authority of his parents. I would not counsel him to disobey. The day will come when he is old enough to make his own decisions. Until then he is to obey and, therefore, honor God.


----------



## Herald (Feb 15, 2009)

I began a series in Philippians. As means of introduction I spent most of the sermon in Acts 15 & 16. The affection Paul had for the Philippian church was born out of Lydia's and the jailers conversion (and their family!). I also laid out the theme of the book:

1.Paul’s love and affection for the Philippians (1:3-8)
2.Advance of the gospel (1:12-18)
3.Christian humility (2:1-11)
4.Warning against legalism and dead ritualism (3:1-11)
5.The gospel of Christ (3:12-21)
6.Personal instruction in Christian living (4:2; 8; 10-20)

One interesting take I took on Acts 16:35-40 was on the exoneration of Paul and his companions. The magistrates wanted Paul and his companions to leave quietly. Paul would have none of it. Paul said:



> Acts 16:37 "They have beaten us in public without trial, men who are Romans, and have thrown us into prison; and now are they sending us away secretly? No indeed! But let them come themselves and bring us out."


Two things were accomplished when the magistrates acquiesced to Paul's demand:

1. Paul and his companions were *publicly *exonerated. This would establish their innocence in the eyes of the public.

2. Their message, the gospel, was also exonerated. In fact, after their release Luke records the following:



> Acts 16:40 40 They went out of the prison and entered the house of Lydia, and when they saw the brethren, they encouraged them and departed.


The brethren, principally the members of the jailers and Lydia's households, were witnesses to the marvelous deliverance of God and the triumph of the gospel. I wonder if Paul had this in mind when he wrote:



> Philippians 1:12-14 12 Now I want you to know, brethren, that my circumstances have turned out for the greater progress of the gospel, 13 so that my imprisonment in the cause of Christ has become well known throughout the whole praetorian guard and to everyone else, 14 and that most of the brethren, trusting in the Lord because of my imprisonment, have far more courage to speak the word of God without fear.


The outline for next week:

1.The Joy of Remembrance (vs. 3-5)
2.The Joy of Labor (vs. 6-7)
3.The Joy of Christ (vs. 8-11)


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> No one attacked me afterward, so I guess the poor hymn choices on my part were politely overlooked by a gracious people!



Be careful with hymns, Toby! I remember one Lord's Day (it was Easter Sunday, in fact), the church I was pastoring traditionally closed Sunday school with a song selected by the SS superintendent (I always select the hymns for worship, like you). 99.9% of the time he picked songs from the ARP psalter known as Bible Songs, so they were safe. This one Sunday, however, he decided to pick "He Lives." You know, the one with the chorus that ends, "You ask me how I know He lives, He lives within my heart." Well, I just hate that line (most of the rest of it stinks too, sorry if that offends anyone). So during the sermon, preaching on the resurrection, I commented on how that sentiment was just plain wrong. I don't know that Jesus lives because I have a warm subjective feeling in my heart; I know He lives because God's words declares it to be so! The next day, one of the ladies in church called me up and complained b/c that was one of her favorite hymns. Sigh.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 15, 2009)

It still was the right thing to say


----------



## William Price (Feb 15, 2009)

I had an incredible service in my new home church, a reformed Baptist Church, and the preaching was expository, and the singing was totally dedicated to God alone, and I was just in shock. I thought I would never find such a place. It may be a 30 minute drive from my house, but man o man was it and will it continue to be worth it!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > No one attacked me afterward, so I guess the poor hymn choices on my part were politely overlooked by a gracious people!
> ...



I always wanted to edit that old thing: "You ask me how I know he lives? The Bible tells me so!"

We're using the Word hymnal and it's all generic evangelical. We'll find a better one someday, or I'll get better at picking them!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys need to come over here and do a worship service, I can not find anywhere to go, so sometimes I go anyway to get communion, but most often I just stay home and read, and that is not good for me, but going to church being feed poisen is even worse.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 15, 2009)

This morning we had a missionary join us from India. He taught our Sunday School class, more of an informational talk about what they are doing and how we can help. Then during the worship service he preached on Rev 5:1-10


> 5:1 Then I saw in the right hand of him who was seated on the throne a scroll written within and on the back, sealed with seven seals. 2 And I saw a strong angel proclaiming with a loud voice, “Who is worthy to open the scroll and break its seals?” 3 And no one in heaven or on earth or under the earth was able to open the scroll or to look into it, 4 and I began to weep loudly because no one was found worthy to open the scroll or to look into it. 5 And one of the elders said to me, “Weep no more; behold, the Lion of the tribe of Judah, the Root of David, has conquered, so that he can open the scroll and its seven seals.”
> 
> 6 And between the throne and the four living creatures and among the elders I saw a Lamb standing, as though it had been slain, with seven horns and with seven eyes, which are the seven spirits of God sent out into all the earth. 7 And he went and took the scroll from the right hand of him who was seated on the throne. 8 And when he had taken the scroll, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb, each holding a harp, and golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints. 9 And they sang a new song, saying,
> 
> ...


He began in Genesis, though, and went through the Bible using the illustration from a glacier dripping one drop of water and a drop becomes an ocean. So in Genesis it begins, and Adam and Eve were told to be fruitful and multiply. God could have created a full earth, but chose to have Adam and Eve begin the multiplying, and then Noah, and all these were looking forward to the time when Christ would come to redeem. And even Christ began with twelve, where God could have called many, many people immediately. And while in the OT they were looking forward to Christ, we have already seen that Christ has conquered, but we are still looking forward to heaven. 

And my husband is on the mission committee, so we stayed for lunch with the missionaries after church. And they shared some more specific prayer needs.

I did not do justice to retelling of the sermon, but today was such a perfect day! 
He used many illustrations, which typically distract me, but he was a very talented speaker, I think. 

Churches supporting missionaries does so much for the church itself. We get to be encouraged by the amazing things that God does through mere men. Praise God!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you attended a worship service where the pastor was inexperienced and clumsy, he forgot to tell people to stand, forgot to announce his Bible text - he just started reading - tried to use a little humor at his own expense to "cover" his little mistakes, his sermon was kind of choppy and not really "fine-tuned"... but yet, somehow, almost inexplicably, you were blessed by the service?

That was my experience in worship today.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Have you attended a worship service where the pastor was inexperienced and clumsy, he forgot to tell people to stand, forgot to announce his Bible text - he just started reading - tried to use a little humor at his own expense to "cover" his little mistakes, his sermon was kind of choppy and not really "fine-tuned"... but yet, somehow, almost inexplicably, you were blessed by the service?
> 
> That was my experience in worship today.




I didn't see you today!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Feb 15, 2009)

This afternoon I preached on Lord's Day 30 of the Heidelberg Catechism, explaining the great differences between the Lord's Supper and the Roman Catholic mass and between worthy and unworthy partakers of the Lord's Supper.

Tonight I go to a retirement complex and I'll be preaching on Ephesians 2:1-3 as part of a series on the doctrines of grace.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 15, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > steven-nemes said:
> ...


Yowza! Come out from among them, brother!

AMR


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 15, 2009)

Worship was great and the sermon was very inspiring as always. Dr Michael Lewis spoke on "Unashamed Love for God's Word" The sermon was from Psalms 119: 41-48. 

The real interesting part however of my Sunday was the Bible Class. I made a judgmental error and I waded off into a discussion about *Apostasy* not realizing it would be too deep for some. We are in 2 Thessalonians 2 where Paul says "that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first." It seems we have one fellow in our class that just cannot believe that a person who "confesses with his mouth" may not actually be saved in the sanctified regenerated sense. 

I guess he thinks that if he hears it (confession of Christ) then it must be so. And of course it could be, but not always, hence the Apostasy. It was John MacArthur, who said:


> Apostates have received light but not life. They have known and accepted the written Word, but have never met Christ, the Living Word.



I am working this out myself, because I see it as a huge problem in the Reformed Bible Churches of today. Falling away in Christ, to me, is like breaking the marriage vow and forsaking all. 



> The time of testing will be a time of breaking and leaving. I am existential enough to see this as what happens to us daily. In the silent recesses of our most basic choices is the battleground for apostasy or faithfulness. Each decision sets us in a particular direction. Most are minor quakes, but the 7.9 will surely come. Do we stand or run? --J Scott McKay



Please pray for me as the Lord is teaching me about Apostasy, how to understand it, explain it, identify it and what we are to do about it.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 15, 2009)

We are still working our way through Genesis. Today it was chapter 15. The pastor covered all the major points of the chapter, but here are a few that stuck with me.

God calmed Abram's fear by telling him "I am your shield and your great reward." What better protector than God? What greater reward than God Himself?

God made a covenant with Abram, and He sealed the covenant. As the hymn "The God of Abraham praise puts it "He by Himself hath sworn, I on His oath depend." 

The cost of redemption and grace is not cheap, since God is the one keeps up both ends of the covenant (ours and His). 

We sang a rousing setting of Isaiah 43:1-3, and a setting of Psalm 62 (which I've already posted somewhere on this board), both were particularly encouraging. 

Our Bible study this evening was a continued discussion of Genesis 15.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 15, 2009)

Herald said:


> If Steven is not of age he is under the authority of his parents.



Actually, Bill, the introduction which he wrote about himself (in his public profile) says that he's 18. So, legally, he is old enough to make his own decisions. Still, I appreciate his decision not to upset his parents - unless, of course, he decides that the preaching at his church is just execrable that he simply has to leave.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 15, 2009)

When I talk about the worship service at my church, I find that I tend to sound like I'm going overboard, but then I really believe Bethel OPC has worship done right.

Every aspect of worship is thought out and is planned to be worship of God. Before the service begins, one of the deacons read a passage of scripture chosen to help those in the church focus on the glory of God and his call to us to worship him. During the time immediately after, music is played, and it is expected that people be circumspect in allowing people to meditate on entering worship. The call to worship is a reading of just a couple of verses, done responsively. The people then sang a hymn of praise. A prayer is offered, and we sang the Gloria Patri. The first section is done.

The next section is the reading of the law (the summary of the moral law contained in the ten commandments). Followed by a corporate prayer of confession, and then a time of person, silent prayer of confession with each person encouraged to confession their individual and particular sins individually and particularly. The pardon of Christ (always a quote of the scripture) is then pronounced on those that have truly and sincerely confessed and repented of their sins. The second section ends.

A responsive reading is done, followed by an offering (always stated as giving a token back to God, because of his rich blessing on us, and representing us giving all our lives to him). The deacons take up the offering, and bring it forward to the table of fellowship, and one of them leads the congregation in asking God to bless not just what was offered, but also bless our continued stewardship of what he allows us to retain.

We confessed our faith with the Nicene Creed.

We were then lead in the pastoral prayer, and then joined in praying the Lord's prayer together. End section 3

We sang (this week, Rock of Ages, in honor of the passing from this age into the next Elenor Kellogg, who died just hours short of her 96th birthday) a hymn of preparation. Received the reading of God's word (from Matt. 26 this week) and then heard the most gifted preacher I have ever heard provide a sermon that was in keeping with the quality of excellence I have heard week after week. The sermon was followed by a hymn of response (to hearing God's word) and then we received the benediction.

Every part of our service was designed to honor the thrice holy Lord of the Universe. Each part bringing to mind and heart that God, even though holy and just, still loves those whom he choose and demands our devotion (which we gladly bring). It is always a difficult thing for me to miss our worship service, and what I find even more amazing is that we will in the new age have worship that surpasses what I have seen these past many years. I am blessed beyond degree.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 15, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Our church was devasted with sickness. Had 2/3s of the congregation missing.



We've had weeks like that this year. What a year for flu!



> Slim pickens.



Slim Pickens was there? Yaaahooooooo!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2009)

I did say devastation, didn't I? lol

BTW, that was a cool movie.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> You guys need to come over here and do a worship service, I can not find anywhere to go, so sometimes I go anyway to get communion, but most often I just stay home and read, and that is not good for me, but going to church being feed poisen is even worse.



That so very much stinks, brother. Perhaps the Lord will raise up a godly man in your country to faithfully proclaim His word. 

I do remember one of the guys on the White Horse Inn radio program (the one who is a Lutheran) state that even in the U.S. in Lutheran congregations that are liberal, there is still some benefit from worship because of the liturgy. The word is read frequently, so there is benefit in that.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2009)

It doesn't help when one family represented 20% of our attendance...it's a BIG family!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 15, 2009)

We were thoroughly blessed today as we had a pastor/ missionary from Mesa AZ visit us. He led us in SS and educated us on his future missionary journey to Scotland. He then preached on Genesis 1:26-28. He preached on giving man dominion over the earth. Gods first missionary command to man, to go and subdue the earth. It was a very good sermon using the text in a fresh way, in my opinion. We then had a meet and greet and one of our elders homes were he talked about the challenges facing him in Scotland. Postmodernism, Formalism, and Specialization. We had a great time of prayer and my wife and I talked about helping short term in Scotland that we may dip our toe in the water so to speak.

It was an awesome Lord`s day and I am rejoicing as we reflect. My sons youth group talked of Justification and Sanctification. It was a joy hearing him rehash the lesson.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 16, 2009)

David Brickner, the executive director of Jews for Jesus, spoke at my church this morning. He preached on Acts 1:1-11. He spoke on how Jesus appeared to his disciples, the things that Jesus taught concerning the kingdom of God, how the Holy Spirit would empower the disciples to be His witnesses, and Christ's ascension.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 16, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> A charming sermon on the meaning of the death of Christ and how limited atonement is a blasphemous modern idea, and that when you find two extremes on a position in scripture, it is the wise and proper thing to do to just affirm them both while claiming "I don't know how they work", and that the idea that there might be an "elect" or "chosen people" of God is a dangerous idea that motivated people like Hitler to commit acts of evil, and that if you believe man can't save themselves, then you have no reason to go out and preach the gospel.


Again I ask you, why do you not come out from this group? We are geographical neighbors and I know you have other options in the Phoenix metro area.

AMR


----------



## Poimen (Feb 16, 2009)

Haggai 2:6-9 in the morning (as part of a series on the book) - “God’s Restoration People are Called to Contemplate the Coming Glory”

and Heidelberg Catechism, Lord's Day 1 in the afternoon (readings from John 14) - “Only the Triune God Can Give Us True and Lasting Comfort”


----------



## discipulo (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 15th February, Igreja Reformada de Massamá, 11 am.

My Pastor preached from several verses of Romans 1, and he clearly pointed to God’s wrath over sin and rebellion against God’s Law.

He denounced all the rebellion going on in society, as Portugal last year legalized abortion, homosexual marriage is being considered, TV and media are just promoting sexual immorality, adultery, one recent newspaper even announced the end of monogamy. It’s terrible.

And he declared how that is causing God’s anger and wrath upon our nation and people.

I found very important that his exposition of Romans 1 also mentioned how Christians cannot be silent and in apathy seeing all these things happening.

From vs 32, my Pastor made the very important point that it’s not enough for Christians not to do those things, obeying God mean also to denounce them , to publicly disapprove them, to witness of God’s Law against them, to resist them. 

_Though they know God’s decree that those who practice such things deserve to die, they not only do them *but give approval to those who practice them.* _Vs 32

Afterwards he told the congregation that there is Grace and forgiveness in Christ to all who repent, and it was a very fine preaching of the Gospel.

Christians here, even being a small minority, must take a stronger stand against what is going on in our country.


----------



## Herald (Feb 16, 2009)

Ivan said:


> It doesn't help when one family represented 20% of our attendance...it's a BIG family!



You have one of those too? We call 'em the "large" family. When they're not there it's noticeable.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 16, 2009)

We are going through Nehemiah. It is a sermon series based upon receiving God's vision, getting God's concern about the condition of the people, and doing what God wants in His timing. Only in chapter 2 , but so far good stuff.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 16, 2009)

Herald said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't help when one family represented 20% of our attendance...it's a BIG family!
> ...






We have that too! In fact two of them! We have a family with 10 children and one with 8. The largest family had illness and it brought our attendance down as well.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Feb 16, 2009)

We had an adult baptism of a new believer, some wonderful hymns and songs, and the sermon was on Romans 1:18-25. Our pastor focused primarily on our ingratitude for God's revealed glory in His creation because our hearts our fundamentally rebellious, which leads to suppression of the truth of Him, which leads to selfishness and idolatry. He made the point that everyone has a god of some sort in their lives, whether it be sex (as Paul uses in Romans), greed, religious moralism, etc, or the true God of the Bible. From there he illustrated how if our desire is for anything but God the worst thing that can happen is for God to give us that desire, because it always leads to our destruction. 

His final point was that the only way to escape our idolatry and supression of God is through "radical grace" that He gives us. He concluded by saying that if we understand that Christ gave Himself up for us on the cross, it should change our hearts to a desire for the Gospel that satisfies all desires, the same way the angels long (he said it could also be translated "lust") to look into the Gospel as it says in 1 Peter. The bottom line is that only through longing for Christ alone will the desires of our hearts be quenched.

-----Added 2/16/2009 at 10:50:52 EST-----



Brian Withnell said:


> When I talk about the worship service at my church, I find that I tend to sound like I'm going overboard...
> 
> Every part of our service was designed to honor the thrice holy Lord of the Universe. Each part bringing to mind and heart that God, even though holy and just, still loves those whom he choose and demands our devotion (which we gladly bring). It is always a difficult thing for me to miss our worship service, and what I find even more amazing is that we will in the new age have worship that surpasses what I have seen these past many years. I am blessed beyond degree.





Well said!


----------



## bookslover (Feb 16, 2009)

Ivan said:


> It doesn't help when one family represented 20% of our attendance...it's a BIG family!



And, if they're the biggest (or, at least, among the bigger) financial supporters of the church, that can be a dangerous combination.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 16, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion: I know a church near to me, but the parent situation is sketchy...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's our Order of Service for Sunday

AM Service (songs from the Psalter-Hymnal)

Call to worship *Mt. 19:14*
Invocation
Hymn *206 My Soul, Bless the Lord! (vv1-4)*
Law *Ex. 20:1-17*
Comfort *1 Jn. 2:12-14*
Hymn *206 My Soul, Bless the Lord! (vv5-8)*
Pastoral Prayer
Offering
Hymn *394 Spirit of God, Dwell Thou Within My Heart*
Text *Proverbs 1:20-33*
Sermon *Please, Allow Me to Introduce Myself...*
Hymn *59 Ye Children, Come, Give Ear to Me*
Benediction
Responsive hymn 4 O Lord, How Swiftly Grows (vv1-2)



PM Service (songs from the Trinity hymnal)

Call to worship *1 Cor. 5:4, 7-8*
Invocation
Hymn *102 All Glory Be to Thee, Most High*
Creed *WLC34​*Question 34:* How was the covenant of grace administered under the Old Testament?
*Answer:* The covenant of grace was administered under the Old Testament, by promises, prophecies, sacrifices, circumcision, the passover, and other types and ordinances, which did all foresignify Christ then to come, and were for that time sufficient to build up the elect in faith in the promised Messiah, by whom they then had full remission of sin, and eternal salvation.*​Hymn *637 What Shall I Render to My God*
Pastoral Prayer
Offering
Hymn *420 At the Lamb's High Feast We Sing*
Text *Exodus 12:1-28*
Sermon *But if I See the Blood*
Hymn *512 I Lay My Sins on Jesus*
Benediction
Responsive hymn 723 Come Away to the Skies (vv3-4)


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 16, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> You guys need to come over here and do a worship service, I can not find anywhere to go, so sometimes I go anyway to get communion, but most often I just stay home and read, and that is not good for me, but going to church being feed poisen is even worse.



It sounds like you need a Missionary. I'll be praying for you brother


----------



## A.J. (Feb 17, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> You guys need to come over here and do a worship service, I can not find anywhere to go, so sometimes I go anyway to get communion, but most often I just stay home and read, and that is not good for me, but going to church being feed poisen is even worse.



Martin, I feel sad to hear about that. I agree with Jonathan that your country needs Reformed missionary work. There are Reformed believers like you who feel the same about the situation in their homelands. Many of them go to the USA and study for the ministry there. They become members of a good Reformed church, finish their studies, wait for a call to the ministry, get ordained, and go back to their respective countries as missionaries. Such an endeavor would obviously be expensive, and might meet some resistance from family and friends. But I do think that would be a good investment for you and your family, and Denmark as well.


----------

